# Enquiring Minds What To Know!!



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

What are you planning as your major tractor, tool, or shop purchase this year? 



I am planning on buying a BearCat 70554 Chipper this month.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Hopefully a 4 in 1 bucket but I have promised the kids and wife a pool this year so that may take the bank roll for the year. Working on taxes now to see what kind of refund to expect.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*For the new shop*

My goal is a new 4 post lift 16,000 pounder for my shop. I want to be able to lift the dozer with it.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

A tiller for my 2210.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A 5' medium duty rotary cutter. If the money situation permits and the circumstances work out...........maybe a larger tractor in the 80 to 100 hp. range to run a much larger rotary cutter. An ATV is definitely in this mix for consideration as well.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Hoping for a 30 x 50 pole barn. Pricing out materials now. I'd like to do it myself but I'm afraid it'd turn out like some lattice projects. May just hire it done. Hutch


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My sights are pretty low compared to you guys. I'm hoping to get a rear sleeve hitch for my Deere 316.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> * I'd like to do it myself but I'm afraid it'd turn out like some lattice projects. May just hire it done. Hutch *



:furious: :furious: :furious: Do you hear that toba:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I allready got my big buy for the year, my brush hog. Mostly I want to get more cought up with all my projects. I have made a lot of advances in the last year, but still have more to go. Slowly getting cought up. It was hard. With having a baby, and building a house, then moving into the house, and all the work invalved in it, everything got pushed into the back burner, unless it was REAL broke, then it just got pached together. Well now I am slowly getting cought up.

I WOULD like to find a newer mower for everyday mowing duties. Something for just the flat, level, lawn part of my yard. Something I can get on and go, and has no other use then mowing. A nice yard tractor, with a 40something deck on it. 5 or so years old. We will see if one falls my way.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*What Are My Plans?*

Actually I already got mine. Recently purchased a NH TC24d with FEL.

Have a garden area, so will use my cat 0 plow and disk. Just have to watch when plowing so don't bend plow on roots.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Nothing big for me, sorry to say. Next on my list is a tow-behind spreader for granular material, since I need to 'refurbish' my yard so we can sell this house.

-=A=-


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

My first tractor.
CK30HST or Mahindra 3015HST or 3510 or 4530
FEL / Brush hog / Box blade for above tractor
Wish list: Truck and Trailer for above tractor.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *Hoping for a 30 x 50 pole barn. *


===============
I would go 30 x 56.

I had a 30 x 52 built which gave me 4 stalls 13x 30 each.
You'd be surprised how much roomer a 13 wide stall is over the standard 12 foot wide stall.

I wish I'd have gone 56 feet so each stall would have been 14 foot wide and even nicer and roomer 

Also make sure the poles/post are set with the widest side set in the correct direction.

Are you going with metal wood or vinyl siding.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ford 550 diesel turbo 4x4 3/4 yard masonary dump bed

just a matter of time - and who blinks first


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Pay for 24' round swimming pool I installed last summer
Landscape around pool I installed last summer.
Pay for 7' rear discharge rear finish mower I recently purchased.
I'd like to get some more trees planted around the house this year.
My Tool want list- 60 gallon upright air compressor (current 20 gal. compressor is to small for my needs)


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

ag tires and rebuilt PTO clutch on my Gravely 817. Complete my basement office and family room. dig out lots of tree stumps to make room for landscaping and a pond. build a bridge over the creek and any other idea she who must be obeyed comes up with.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I hope I don't have to BUY anything major! I do need to find a small plow somewhere! I plan on installing more fence and killing more cedar trees! I also am planning on refurbishing a couple of pastures.


----------

